# davenport iowa whos going



## kccomet (Aug 27, 2015)

davenport Iowa, while not a bicycle swap lots of interesting things show up. whos going and what are you bringing thats interesting


----------



## airflo11 (Aug 27, 2015)

I'll be there early Thursday morning. Won't miss it!  Probably gonna drag my 1918 Harley sidecar to try to sell. And maybe my 40 Huffman to ride around or maybe sell.


----------



## carlalotta (Aug 28, 2015)

We will be there early Wednesday morning  bringing a Rocon, safety bike and lots of motorcycle parts.


----------

